# Labels



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Man I hate them. They suck. Since this is in the spirituality section I will post about my past regarding spirituality. I was raised 'christian' up 'til about 18 I considered my self a 'christian'. Then one day said, "fuck it, I don't need a label." After that, life was much much better. We are all human beings, and we all have personal beliefs, opinions, etc. Guess what?!?!?! No one knows for sure what happens when we die because none of us are dead! The way I see a better world is without labels because once you put a label to yourself you segregate yourself from others. Nonsense is what it is. We all ought to unite as human beings, share ideas, beliefs, and opinions and be friends instead of forming clicks, labels, and religions.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Non-comformist.

Lol just playing 

I like your post.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I agree completely, but don't see that happening any time soon (or ever really - certainly not in our lifetime).


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I 100 percent agree Kenny, awesome post.

I also don't like the labels because I believe that all religions are talking about the same truth, just in different ways. I really struggled with the labels thing for several years. I was very confused about it because what I am and believe can't be defined by one label....I tied myself in knots until I stopped clinging onto them so tightly. That's the thing with Buddhism see.....we know the label is just a concept, we know Buddha is just a concept and in the end we transcend the labels and see the truth in all paths, that's why I love it. People think I'm weird because if I must define myself I have to say Pagan Buddhist eclectic witch..lol.. :shock: .it's the best I can do as far as labels go if I must choose some.

At the end of the day, we are not different to eachother yet we are not the same either, we are not worse than anyone else nor are we better. We must transcend the concepts.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Spirit said:


> People think I'm weird because if I must define myself I have to say Pagan Buddhist eclectic witch..lol.. :shock: .


I would pay to see the look on most people's faces when you tell them that haha :mrgreen: .

But really, on the spiritual front you've got yourself more figured out than pretty much anyone I know.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > People think I'm weird because if I must define myself I have to say Pagan Buddhist eclectic witch..lol.. :shock: .
> ...


I get a lot people asking me about agnostic christian buddhist lol.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I love labels. I adore them. They're how I know what's what. Imaginee preparing some chow in a world without labels, and you open the cupboard and take down a tin can (or 'aluminium' as they're called these days) hoping for some beans with those little poo-shaped machine-recovered-meat sausages in them (mm-mm-mm, that's good eating) and you open that sucker up and - holy shit - peach slices! Now I like peaches, but not for a main course, and not when I was expecting meaty, spongey, pooey goodness.

Or you're working in the laboratory and it's a hot day and the air conditioning is broken and you want to slake your fat thirst with some water, but you can't remember which of the unlabelled conical flasks contains your water, and which unlabelled conical flask contains the chemical that makes your heart explode and fire shoot out of your bum. And for some reason I haven't bothered to consider, you can't just leave the lab and go to the vending machine in the lobby or the bathroom or whatever.

So you see, labels are important. Especially for those if us who don't enjoy eating something we weren't expecting or having fire shoot out of our bottoms.

I'd rather cut my own face off than have to live in a world without labels.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Brain Candy said:


> I love labels. I adore them. They're how I know what's what. Imaginee preparing some chow in a world without labels, and you open the cupboard and take down a tin can (or 'aluminium' as they're called these days) hoping for some beans with those little poo-shaped machine-recovered-meat sausages in them (mm-mm-mm, that's good eating) and you open that sucker up and - holy shit - peach slices! Now I like peaches, but not for a main course, and not when I was expecting meaty, spongey, pooey goodness.
> 
> Or you're working in the laboratory and it's a hot day and the air conditioning is broken and you want to slake your fat thirst with some water, but you can't remember which of the unlabelled conical flasks contains your water, and which unlabelled conical flask contains the chemical that makes your heart explode and fire shoot out of your bum. And for some reason I haven't bothered to consider, you can't just leave the lab and go to the vending machine in the lobby or the bathroom or whatever.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree. :wink: I also enjoy meaty, spongey, pooey goodness. 8) so thats what I expect to see on my HUGE tin can when I "whipp it out" of the cupboard. 8)


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't help but think that last comment was some kind of odd sexual innuendo.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Garjon said:


> I can't help but think that last comment was some kind of odd sexual innuendo.


 8) :lol:


----------

